# Argentine Model 1927 .45



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

A buddy of mine has an "Ejercito Argentino" Model 1927 .45 pistol. The left side of the slide bears the markings: D.G.F.M. - (F.M.A.P.) and the right side of the slide is marked: Sist. Colt Cal. 11.25mm Mod. 1927. The serial number is 27xxx and appears on both the slide and the frame. Can anyone give an approx date of manufacture for this gun? There is some good info on these on the web, but I have yet to find any that list dates of manufacture by serial number. (IF - big IF - I can pry it away from him for a bit, I'll try to post some pics!)


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Pics would be cool.


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> Pics would be cool.


Yup, trying to get them from him. But does anyone have a resource for determining date of manufacture by serial number for these Argentine Sistema Colt Model 1927 .45's?


----------

